# Sims snowboards?



## MxDubZx25 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hey SBF,

I have a very quick question regarding a recent purchase I made. 

I originally started off as a skier and recently got into snowboarding so I decided to buy a cheap board from eBay. 

The one I decided to buy was a Sims Quest 154 (I'll post photos later) and it is basically in like-new condition. From my excitement, I texted my sisters boyfriend only to get the soul-crushing response, "what's a sims" 

I paid $100 for just the board (no bindings) and did some research and found that it was about half the msrp. 

Basically, if anyone can share their experiences with Sims, it would be much appreciated. If you think I over paid or got ripped off, please let me know about that as well lol

Thanks guys!


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

He sounds like a pretty typical "sister's boyfriend."

Sims is a well-known company and well-known name in the snowboard industry. If your sister's boyfriend hasn't heard of them then he probably doesn't know as much about snowboards as you think he does. 

I owned a Sims "Enduro" almost 20 years ago but that "Sims" is gone. Now their boards are made by Never Summer, and I have a "Juice" from this new generation. I don't know anything about the Quest aside from what a quick Google search showed up. I'd say put some bindings on it and go enjoy sliding sideways.


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

MxDubZx25 said:


> Hey SBF,
> 
> I have a very quick question regarding a recent purchase I made.
> 
> ...


I must respond, since my first board was a Sims Quest 160 (exact year unknown) I bought from a used sports equipment shop in my town not all that long ago. This is the board I started to learn to snowboard with last March, and I have very nostalgic memories of those sunny, bright spring days of learning with my Quest. 

Now I paid 100$ for mine, and that came with the pair of bindings ("SBS" brand...?) the previous owner had on it (with 0/0 binding angles, interestingly). The whole rig was in pretty nice used condition by appearance, though within six days of riding, I had both binding toe straps break on the mountain, and had to scramble to replace them. It was probably very old, worn-out plastic. So... coming with the bindings wasn't THAT much of a bonus. Used bindings are mondo-sketchy. I wouldn't say you were ripped off getting a like-new Quest alone for that price. Sounds pretty fair to me. And a nice pair of affordable entry level bindings will do just fine on a well cared for old board (and give you piece of mind I didn't have about their structural fidelity). 

The reason that dude asked what Sims was is that the Sims brand has fallen into obscurity due to company mismanagement. However, in the earlier history of snowboarding, Sims was huge and there was a big Sims vs. Burton rivalry in the late 80s/very early 90s. Snowboarding legend Craig Kelly even switched from Sims to Burton during that time, which was a momentous event for the fate of both brands.

About the board in question: my Quest taught me to learn just fine (despite it being quite too long for my meager weight) after I set the bindings up, properly-positioned and with my now-preferred +15/-15 binding angles. The board is maybe a bit on the stiff side compared to today's beginner boards, and has a traditional camber profile, which was pretty common in older boards, I understand. But you can learn on it no problem. It'll get you down the mountain. Mine does.

If you haven't heard of Sims, you're either pretty young, or just somewhat ignorant of snowboarding history (maybe both). I wasn't even alive for most of the Sims glory days, but I learned about it out of curiosity through old videos after getting my Quest.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

https://www.snowboarder.com/gear/sims-quest-snowboard/

This says flat-to-rocker in 2010, so specs may have changed at some point, or there may have been an error.


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

zc1 said:


> https://www.snowboarder.com/gear/sims-quest-snowboard/
> 
> This says flat-to-rocker in 2010, so specs may have changed at some point, or there may have been an error.


Pretty sure mine is older than that. Yeah, they must've changed to flat-to rocker after a while. Anyway, I confirmed mine's traditional camber by inspection for whatever year mine is. The arcing profile is visible in this photo I took.


----------



## MxDubZx25 (Jan 18, 2018)

Synathidy said:


> I must respond, since my first board was a Sims Quest 160 (exact year unknown) I bought from a used sports equipment shop in my town not all that long ago. This is the board I started to learn to snowboard with last March, and I have very nostalgic memories of those sunny, bright spring days of learning with my Quest.
> 
> Now I paid 100$ for mine, and that came with the pair of bindings ("SBS" brand...?) the previous owner had on it (with 0/0 binding angles, interestingly). The whole rig was in pretty nice used condition by appearance, though within six days of riding, I had both binding toe straps break on the mountain, and had to scramble to replace them. It was probably very old, worn-out plastic. So... coming with the bindings wasn't THAT much of a bonus. Used bindings are mondo-sketchy. I wouldn't say you were ripped off getting a like-new Quest alone for that price. Sounds pretty fair to me. And a nice pair of affordable entry level bindings will do just fine on a well cared for old board (and give you piece of mind I didn't have about their structural fidelity).
> 
> ...


Awesome I'm really glad to hear your positive experience (other than your bindings breaking lol)


----------



## MxDubZx25 (Jan 18, 2018)

Here are the pictures I have of it. The pic of the bottom wont load for some reason but I think you can assume the condition based on the top and edges


----------



## MxDubZx25 (Jan 18, 2018)

zc1 said:


> He sounds like a pretty typical "sister's boyfriend."
> 
> Sims is a well-known company and well-known name in the snowboard industry. If your sister's boyfriend hasn't heard of them then he probably doesn't know as much about snowboards as you think he does.
> 
> I owned a Sims "Enduro" almost 20 years ago but that "Sims" is gone. Now their boards are made by Never Summer, and I have a "Juice" from this new generation. I don't know anything about the Quest aside from what a quick Google search showed up. I'd say put some bindings on it and go enjoy sliding sideways.


Yeah I was pretty surprised when I heard him say that because I even heard of the brand as a skier :skibanana:


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

MxDubZx25 said:


> Here are the pictures I have of it. The pic of the bottom wont load for some reason but I think you can assume the condition based on the top and edges


Very interesting. Yours is clearly from a different time than mine. I'd guess newer (the graphics looks less dated than mine's, I think, heehee). And that's probably a good thing. If it does have the different profile (flat to rocker as mentioned above), that would likely only make it easier to learn on since camber is a bit "catchier." I wasn't sure how long the Quest was a model and honestly didn't know before now that there were more recent ones that aren't camber.


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

A quick internet look up shows its the 2011-2012 model.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

I would like to grab a Sims board or a Burton Brushie.

Both are iconic symbols that shaped snowboard as we know today.
Sims and Burton were the first brands that existed in the market when the sport was born.
It was due to the rivalry between Jake Burton and Tom Sims that the snowboard designs evolved quickly in the early ages of the sport.
The brand Sims has a lot of symbolic and historic meaning to the sport.
Owning one, if you have any kind of collecting drive, is a must. I wouldn't ride a Sims but I would definably buy one.

On the other hand, the Brushie was one of the first boards made by Burton with the traditional shape of the common snowboard we know today. Brushie was a rider that helped Burton to evolve a lot on the sport in a 3 years timeframe with his inputs for new board designs.

So bravo if you own one and maybe that board will make some good bucks in the future.


----------

